# All around shotgun?



## wrooster (Nov 28, 2010)

I used to be an avid clay shooter, (Sporting Clays, Skeet and Trap) But now I have gone back to hunting and wingshooting. I have sold all of my ornate and expensive clay guns and have just now warmed up to the idea of a synthetic stock, lol. I want to buy an all around hunting piece that I won't worry about crossing barbed wire with and one that won't break the bank. Look forward tou your input and suggestions.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Winchester Super X 3!!! LOve it. Great all around gun. Looks awful nice either in the black or in the gray that they now have.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I have an SX3 as well, good gun so far.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW...three in a row! Another vote for the SX3 I have been shooting mine for three seasons, thousands of shells not 1 problem. I love it, great for Waterfowl, Upland, Turkeys...anything that moves!


----------



## wrooster (Nov 28, 2010)

I have just seen video of the Browning Maxus. Has anyone had any experience with it? I have always loved the Remington 1100 and used in in trap configuration with great success but I cannot see shelling out the insane MSRP for a 1955 design. I do want at least 3" capability and I have read about problems with the 1187 and Benelli is just asking a ridiculous sum for the Cordoba. I'm familiar with the Winchester x3, I believe it is a browning design, but no retailers locally have them.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

what retailers do you go to that no one has an sx3?? I think the maxus is basically the same thing as an x3. I also have an sx3 and i like it a lot, however i was having some problems with it in the cold(idk if it was to new or what?) but i got it working good now.


----------



## wrooster (Nov 28, 2010)

We a have a Dicks and Gander Mt and Mace Sports and a few small gun shops. Dicks has limited amount of Beretta and Benelli and Rem products and Gander has not had any new Winchester scatterguns in a while. Greensboro NC could really use a top notch Gun dealer. Most stores here are heavily stocked with Benelli.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

wrooster,
A few questions, to better answer your need in a shotgun:

What's your preference in an action? Semi-auto or pump?
Do you have to have a certain brand or are you open to suggestions?
Do you need a 3 1/2" chamber or will a 3" chamber do what you want?
What's the game animal(s) you intend to hunt?
Do you have a barrel length preference? 20", 24", 26" or 28"?

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## wrooster (Nov 28, 2010)

Pump or auto would be fine with me and I would say that most of it's use would be dove and hopefully turkey. I would want at least 3" capability and would also want to be able to add a slug barrel. I also want a low maintenance finish.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

wrooster,
I'd say a 26" barrel would best serve you needs. Anything shorter may swing too quickly for doves or any other type of swift moving target. A Mossberg 500 or Benelli Nova comes to mind, as they offer plenty of barrel length options and a camo finish of your choice. Also, choke tubes are readily available for both and both have slug barrel options too.

As for pricing...well, that will vary according to where you live. Just the same, check out Bud's Gun Shop, for what you SHOULD be paying, as they usually have the best/lowest prices available.
www.budsgunshop.com

Good luck with your choices!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Duck_Hunter12 (Jun 15, 2010)

just to clarify, maxus and SX3 are not the same thing. the maxus is a waterfowl specific designed gun, although very light, it is a 3 1/2. if you don't see the need for a 3 1/2 i wouldn't get one. 3 1/2 are always somewhat picky on shells.  A 3" gun should be lighter and won't have to worry about light trap loads. I only use 3 1/2 on geese and late season ducks, other that than, they have a lot of recoil, and muzzle lift.

if you want to put a slug barrel on, the remington 11-87, or a pump shotgun would be best, otherwise autoloader slug barrels are very expensive, about $300+. 3 1/2" autoloaders would be out of the question because there are very few slug barrels for these.

Dove i would recommend a 20 gauge, you will enjoy how light they are. Turkey, a 3 1/2 would be nice but i don't think it would be worth it to have for 1 turkey a year. There is a lot of nice 3" turkey loads out there.

autoloaders
Benelli - expensive, very reliable, more recoil than gas guns, light, synthetic only
beretta - nice guns, light
browning - light recoil, maxus is very light
winchester - gunmetal gray sx3 looks very nice, light recoil
mossberg - personnally never had good luck with, but others will say otherwise
remington - 11-87s are nice, i wouldn't put them in the same category as winchester, browning, beretta, or benelli though.

pump
how can you go wrong with an 870, the only thing i would do is change the recoil pad out for a limbsaver, if you want low maintenence finish stay away from their matte finish though, rusts very easily.

stocks
wood - very pretty, benelli doesn't offer, wouldn't recommend for waterfowling. wood is too soft.
synthetic - awesome for durability, best for all around.
camo - Looks nice but always seems to wear off or peel off with use.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have an X3 also. Other than issues with fit, and some light trap loads, I am happy with the gun. I bought mine at our local Gander Mountain, I can't believe yours doesn't have them.

If you truely are looking for a work horse and something that can get beat up a little and keep working smooth, get an 870. I had a Benelli Nova and hated it, also had a Winchester 1300 it was ok, but didn't out for what I was using it for. Mine was a slug gun, and with the speed pump, I couldn't bench rest shoot it.

Just for the record, the X3, Browning Gold and Silver and the Maxus are all very similar. The use alot of the same parts. The Maxus took the best of all and came out strong. I personally don't like the fit, I have the same issue with my X3. I found the Benelli SBE II to fit better, but like said didn't like the price. The Benelli american has the same fit, less fancy and cheaper. Supposed to be about the same gun.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got the Mberg 835 deer/turkey combo.I like it a lot but if you want the best pump look into the Browning BPS Hunter.


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mossberg 500 or a remington 870


----------



## batcave4 (Dec 11, 2010)

Id go with the BPS, live on the edge and go with their 16ga model. Punch of a light 12 on a 20ga frame.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

10 gauge single shot


----------



## boykinhntr (Mar 11, 2006)

Benelli Vinci or Beretta al391 urika....these are tWO of the best guns made. I personally think the Vinci is the best shotgun out at the moment. Its light and the design is simply amazing. it comes in camofor turkey hunting and you will be able to pop a steady grip stock on it without any tools. The stock simply twists off.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Pump - 870 or BPS are virtually bulletproof, the rest are pretty much rattling junk, The BPS is probably the higher quality in the composite models vs the express.

Auto - Benelli then Beretta, then the rest.


----------

